# Solved: Orange LAN Light? Can not aquire Network Address



## zacksonshine (Oct 23, 2008)

I just want to thank anyone first and formost who can assist me with this issue...

Computer is a Dell Optiplex GX270 (2.6GHz P4 1 gig ram) TOWER 
Software is XP Pro SP3
Intel Pro/1000 mt Lan Card
Addional Hardware installed, "related" Netgear WG311t PCI Wireless Adapter card..

First with the obvious. I plug in the cat 5 cable that is connected to my wireless router to the dell, and the LED built onto the motherboard connected to the LAN port glows ORANGE. 
HOWEVER... with same wire. I can hook up into my laptop <THINKPAD> and shows a green LED, and also I don't have a problem hooking that same connection to my PS2 for online games. presuming.. it's not my wire or router.

OK back to the DELL. So when windows wants to "aquire network address" you best not be holding your breath.. you can watch that yellow tennis ball go back and forth till no end.. This is all based on all automatic settings.

If I assign a ip/dns it's "connected" with only sending packets.. None recieved.

I ran a loop back test and got 4 responses.

I have reinstalled the drivers for the intel lan adapter.

I have no conflicts in the device manager.

All firewalls, I am aware of; along with other software, is disabled.

I reflashed the Bios with the latest Version.

Ok and not to confuse you anymore.... but then I said F-it, and took out from my friends computer the wireless PCI Netgear card he didn't use.. Installed it exactly as the instructions stated in the DELL. Here's were your going to get confused and frustrated as I did...

Software for both for window's and netgear see's the "NETGEAR WIRELESS NETWORK", window's even knew when it was security enabled and when it wasn't, prompting me to enter in the aprox 36 alpha password... twice.. 
Where did that get me????? stuck at the famous screen of "Aquiring Network address"

So both the Motherboard driven LAN card and the reciently added Netgear Wireless card leave me at Acquiring network address.. Both with the boucing tennis ball of sorrows... no internet connection... Just aquiring network address..

Orange light hopes? I checked all connections inside computer.. everything is secure.

LAST TECHNICAL ASPECT

IPCONFIG /ALL

Host name . AAAA
Node Type .. Hybrid
IP Routing enabled .. No
WINS proxy Enabled .. No

Ethernes Adapter Local ......
Descript .. Intel Pro/100 MT Network Connection
Physical .. 00-0b-db-84-00-8a
Dhcp enabled.. yes
AutoConfig enabled.. yes
IP, Subnet and DHCP 0.0.0.0

Wireless connect......
Descr. NETGEAR 108 Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter WG311T
Physical .. 00-0f-b5-20-8a-cc
Same as above for the rest.. All enabled, and 0.0.0.0


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Boot the computer in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if it connects that way. If not, try this fix.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If neither works in Safe Mode with Networking nor after the repairs it's very probably a non-Windows firewall blocking.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## zacksonshine (Oct 23, 2008)

I am connected to the router.. I can do 192.168.0.1 and view my router settings.....

BUT... I can't use Firefox, Microsoft IE, Apple Safari, AOL IM.. 

I did Ipconfig /release then /renew and nothing changes.. 

If I do "repair" my error reads "Clearing the DNS Cashe"

FYI also.. I just for giggles... did "ping www.google.com" getting four replys...........

ipconfig states standard connection to router.. 192.169.9.7
255.255.255.0
192.168.0.1

Ohhh and another thing...  fixing that DHCP toggle also fixed it so that the wireless PCI Card is ALSO able to connect to the router... Step one.. Done... Idea's for step 2....

*******HOLD ON..********* Ok so brain fart told me to enable and auto the DNS setting under the administrative....

OK DNS was off.... Now I can repair and get to the "windows fixed your problem" notation... BUT........ STILL no applications are able to connect PAST the router.


----------



## zacksonshine (Oct 23, 2008)

Turns out Zone alarm firewall was preventing past the router....... WTF! Well it works now! Thanks John and other person! I'm good w/pooters.. it's just this one really got me stumped! thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Now that you are so good w/pooters, try working on your language.


----------



## zacksonshine (Oct 23, 2008)

My bad if I offended you.. it was just a really stupidly frustrating problem that shouldn't have happened......


----------

